# searching for cab plans...



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

My Google-Fu is at an all time low... I can't find something as simple as reasonably detailed guitar head and extension cab plans... I know it's as simple as "well, how big do you want it" and anyone with reasonable experience should have to problems creating something, but I'd really like some plans.

yes, I'm ranting... I don't really mean to, but it doesn't seem like it would be hard to find. So, to all my fellow Canadian DIY'ers, any ideas? I've managed to scrap up the normal freebies out there, but nothing that really fits my desires...
I'd like to make a decent headshell for my new Trinity TC-15 (standard 18watt chassis 20x6.5x2.5), but not your average marshall-looking box. I'd also love to find something similar to a vox or bluesbreaker styled extension cab.
And to clarify, I'm looking for plans to hand to a local woodworker who hasn't built a guitar cab before. no small wonder I'd like some details... 

ah well, I'll just stop now and see if anyone can help out...


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Interesting looking speaker cab plans:
XF Guitar Cabs


----------



## tbellisario (Apr 14, 2010)

Skyfire,
Hate to be a downer but many have gone down this road before you. They have mostly come to the same realization that it looks easier than reality. Most furniture makers do not have experience or access to the proper tolex, grill cloth or construction detail. In the end you will be over charged for a cabinet that looks to be a stereo from the 50's.
Take my recommendation and go with an experienced enclosure builder, everyone will be happier in the end.
I am sure I will be shot down in flames over this post but I am only being honest.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tbellisario said:


> Skyfire,
> Hate to be a downer but many have gone down this road before you. They have mostly come to the same realization that it looks easier than reality. Most furniture makers do not have experience or access to the proper tolex, grill cloth or construction detail. In the end you will be over charged for a cabinet that looks to be a stereo from the 50's.
> Take my recommendation and go with an experienced enclosure builder, everyone will be happier in the end.
> I am sure I will be shot down in flames over this post but I am only being honest.


I agree. I don't think you will save any money (unless the labour is virtually free) and if you go with an experienced
builder you can discuss options/customizatioin, etc.

Consider : www.saxon-cabs.ca 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I really can't disagree, it's much easier, and probably a higher quality result, to work with an exisiting cabinet builder. In that case, I should probably just buy a few unloaded/loaded speakers cabs and empty head shells and just be done 
I dunno... I've built a head shell and 1x12 cab recently (which don't look to impressive) and just think it's interesting to build and most of the local guys don't mind if I help out and learn a few things. and most of all, it's nice to have plans, you can see how everything fits together and if the design will work for you. Also, with proper plans you can combine elements from several enclosures... just sayin 
so, any more ideas on where I could find some enclosure plans?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I did this project from Shavano Music Online a couple of years ago...A Stereo Guitar Speaker Cabinet. It was a lot of fun (and a lot of work) but the cabs (I wound up making 2 1x12 cabs instead of a single) turned out great and sound great too. I probably didn't save any money in the end but if you like woodworking and are handy it's a fairly easy project.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

TRy this lionk for some common cab dimensions and instructions + tips on construction

Shavano Music Online - Copying Cabinets


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL. Beat you by 5 minutes.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> LOL. Beat you by 5 minutes.


Yeah....but that Shavano site sure has a pile of interesting and useful information. Always a good first start, I find.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

washburned said:


> Yeah....but that Shavano site sure has a pile of interesting and useful information. Always a good first start, I find.


I agree. A great site!


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's some plans for an AC30 cabinet -- this could be modded to just an extension can easily enough.
http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/1011d1190646210-ac30.pdf
http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/1012d1190646223-ac30dims.pdf

There's a lot more here: 
How about a dedicated file of cabinet designs?
Cabinet Clones Drawings Database !!!

(page 1, googling for "guitar speaker cab plans" BTW 

Some more
http://www.award-session.com/pdfs/GEAR_TALK_1.pdf
http://www.ampgarage.com/forum/download.php?id=6284


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah... not bad actually, lots of interesting stuff for DIY'ers. no where near enough cab examples, but some is better than none.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

You can have a look here:
http://www.ax84.com/static/corecabinets/AX84_1x12_Cab_09.08.03.pdf
And
http://www.ax84.com/static/corecabinets/1x12_Cab_Design_Thread.pdf

Cheers


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

those last 2 posts are exactly what I was looking for... big variety of plans for all kinds of things...


----------

